

TellFi (YC W11) Helps Small Businesses Sound Professional on the Phone - ceelee
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110228/tellfi-helps-small-businesses-sound-professional-on-the-phone/

======
nedwin
I'm seeing a lot of negativity around this launch from people asking the
question "how is this different from x, y and z".

My personal opinion is that you don't need to be that different in terms of
functionality if you can make a difference in execution, which I think they're
doing in terms of user interface and hopefully with marketing in general.

More broadly speaking I'm interested in how they plan to go to market beyond
the "echo chamber". Some of that they're probably keeping under their hats but
I'm keen to find out.

------
razzaj
Really nice. What i like mostly is the fact that you guys included screenshots
within the article, great communication tactic. This definitely made me want
to try your product. Good Job. I will keep an eye on your company for sure.

------
endtime
Hasn't Phone.com been doing this for a couple years now?
<http://www.phone.com/products/virtual-office/>

~~~
ceelee
Yes, they have. However, we're focused on making phone systems as easy as
possible and will be adding a lot of functionality that no other players in
the space currently offers.

~~~
endtime
Do you have any details about your unique functionality that you can share?

------
bravura
Can I use my 800 phone number from grasshopper.com?

~~~
ceelee
Yes, you definitely can port it or forward it. If you want to discuss, email
us at support@tellfi.com.

------
dotpot
really nice stuff :)

